# fgmo



## Guest (Dec 31, 2000)

Hello folks.
Just a quick update on fgmo.
1. FGMO is being widely used in South Anerica and Spain. A recent report on a trade magazine reports above average results in a test that used over 5000 colonies (source:
[email protected]). Other educational centers are presently testing fgmo. Results will be posted as soon as these are publised).
2. I tried the STE oil webpage but I could not get in. I will contact STE management to try to have their page accesible 7 days a week. 
3. I am extremely busy on FGMO conferences, getting invitations world-wide.
I will attempt to honor any/all invitations sent to me for this purpose. I may be contacted at [email protected] or
at [email protected]
4. Happy New Year and my very best regards to all.


----------



## GreggS (Jan 13, 2001)

Dr. Rodriguez:
I understand the apparent effectiveness of the FGMO approach, but cannot help wondering if there is any compromising of the quality and/or honey flavor with the use of the fogging technique? It seems that some of the "fog" must be deposited in the comb in which honey would later be stored? Please clarify this for me.
GreggS


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello folks.
For the past 6 years I have been making considerable efforts to stress the fact that one of the positive assets in the use of mineral oil as an acaricide is that Food Grade Mineral Oil does not have flavor, hence it does not affect the flavor of the honey. Another factor in that regard is that
mineral oil applied according to instrctions (15 microns size particles) and for approximately 5 seconds at a time, the amount applied is minimal. Although Mineral
Oil is soluble in beeswax, it has not been reported to build up on the combs even by investigators who have obtained above average results in over 5000 colonies (Angel Zola, Varroa, Resultados con Tratamientos en Base al Uso de Vaselina, Espacio Apicola, Año X-Nº
noviembre-diciembre 2000, pp 36-39; Dr. Hugo Aguirre, Tratamiento Fisico de la Varroasis, pp 1-5). Mr. Zola may be contacted at 
[email protected] and Dr. Aguirre may be contacted at [email protected]).
Please remember, that even when fgmo has not been reported to be present in honey bee products, fgmo is approved for use in food preparation operations.
Sincerely.
Dr. Pedro Pablo Rodriguez


----------



## Pepper1079 (May 21, 2000)

Hi Folks, I am set up to try the FGMO system as soon as the weather breaks. I was able to obtain FGMO through STE. They have been very helpful. I thought I had seen on the board some time ago that it also worked on tracial mites, but now I find no info on it. Can anyone give me an answer? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Juandefuca (Mar 16, 2000)

Hi Pepper
As far as I have determined is the fog also effective on Tracheal mites as is the grease patty treatment.
JDF


----------



## Pepper1079 (May 21, 2000)

Thanks Catfish, I may know a little more about this later. I hope it works. I would sure like to get away from the other medications.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

Hi folks.
Yes, the Burgess fogger breaks liquid vaseline into 15 microns size particles (microscopic!) which the honey bees inhale,
but the size of the particle is so small that it does not hurt the honey bees but it does kill the tracheal mites (while in the tranfer of host satge and those in the honey bee tracheas. Of course it works like a charm against Varroa mites as proven on thousands of bee colonies in South America and in Spain. I would like to suggest that those of you who can read Spanish to write to 
[email protected]
for insight on how those folks are doing. I think that it is only fitting that they should tell their own success story.
Best regards.
Dr. Pedro Rodriguez


----------



## Pepper1079 (May 21, 2000)

Thanks Doc., I have gotten set up and have started your treatment. The Burgess fogger works well. I have the welt cord in about half of my hives and will have the others in within a few days. In earlier post, you were recomending on treatment per month. Now it's two. Was there a reason for that? thanks, Jim 

------------------
Jim


----------



## pete (Jun 4, 2001)

Howdy Dr. Pedro --

In case any of the FGMO people are having trouble finding the cord, as I did, a good product is strands of a cotton mop handled by Wal-mart. The strands are about 1/4 inch in diameter and are loosely twisted. They absorb oil quickly and apply easily. By the time the bees work with them and they show up on the front porch, no oil is left in the cotton.

On the package it shows manufacturer as JW Mfg Co. at Mineral Springs, Arkansas. If this
is not available, there will be other cotton strand mops.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2001)

Hi 

The FGMO application sounds like it works where do I buy this machine and how much does it cost. 

thanks


----------



## pete (Jun 4, 2001)

Howdy BeeLady --

I bought the Burgess fogger at Lowe's for
about &75.00. This is the first season for
it in bees, but it is showing good promise.
I have used nothing else, and have seen only
3 or 4 mites on sealed drone brood and one
drone with deformed wings.

I have not used a sticky board or ether roll or sugar roll to test.

Pete
*************************************


----------



## Juandefuca (Mar 16, 2000)

hello folks
A reply to the question of cords.
Ialso had problems to find the the cord asked for. Ended up with sash cord but I object the sythetic innards although the outer layer is cotton.
Then I got the idea to saturate paper towels with the emulsion which are cheaper. 
They use this approach with the canola oil/ menthol saturation .
I found out that some colonies take time to nibble on them as it is with the cord too.
Others take to it right away and even shred it to pieces and drag it out after consuming the emulsion. 
Happy beeing 
JDF


----------



## Eman (Apr 14, 2002)

Around here they use a cotton cord to bale tobacco. Has anyone looked at this? It is available at any farm supply in the south.


----------



## wanna-bee (May 17, 2002)

Quick question and one observation....

First, I'm assuming the fogger uses straight mineral oil - not the emulsion, correct?

Secondly, at least where I am Wall-MArt actually has a better price for mineral oil than the suppliers mentioned here - and thats before shipping. For example, 1 Pint is $1.62. The prices I saw ont he web were almost $13/gallon without adding shipping. Practically a wash and you don't have to buy a whole gallon. Anyway, it's just one data point.


----------



## bic (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi, all.
I'm a newbie (newbee?) and have just started reading about FGMO. I would really like to avoid using Check Mite + (recommended by my Inspector) due to the residue in the combs. I REALLY wanted to have some drawn comb to start the next season with!)
With that in mind, just a couple questions:
1. Has anyone heard of using vinegar in a fogger to treat parasites?
2. I already have a Burgess fogger but it was used to spray for mosquitos in the past. Could I clean it well and use it for either vinegar or FGMO?
Any and all help appreciated!
bill.
kf4ijx


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks and welcome bic newbie (newbee, he he he)
I have not tested vinegar, therefor I am not able to comment on its use. My original thought was FGMO and since I have obtained such wonderful results with it, I have not seen the need for anything else but to try to improve the technique. 
I youhave used the equipment for spraying for mosquitos, I would recommend that you do change the deposit for a new one. It is easily done. All you hae to do is to go to a store and buy a glass jar thqt fits the fogger. At this time, I do not remember the size but I have substituted the deposit for a glass jar to be able to see the level of FGMO in it. Found out that it not only works nicely but when the jar is filled with FGMO weighs less, thus making the fogger more manageble.
Also, a bit of news. Laboratory tests for residues in honey tested from hives treated with FGMO during the last three consecutive years has yielded zero residues for fats. BTW, the test was conducted by an accredited laboratory. 
Best regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------

